# 2008 BBF Forum to Forum Mock Draft - #7 Pick



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Alright Clippers fans, we are running a BBF Forum to Forum Mock Draft again. Your team is on the clock now, the previous results are listed below.

Please post a response with the player of your choice to make your vote count and please make sure to vote whether the pick will be traded or not. This thread will be open 24 hours at most and 12 hours at least so that you have enough time to vote.

Have fun :cheers:


Draft Results

1. Chicago Bulls - *Derrick Rose*
2. Miami Heat - *Michael Beasley*
3. Minnesota Timberwolves - *OJ Mayo*
4. Seattle Supersonics - *Jerryd Bayless*
5. Memphis Grizzlies - *Brook Lopez*
6. New York Knicks - *Danilo Gallinari*
7. Los Angeles Clippers - 
8. Milwaukee Bucks - 
9. Charlotte Bobcats -
10. New Jersey Nets -


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Eric Gordon


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Eric Gordon


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

Gordon should be the choice here.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

gordon if he makes it this high up which i doubt


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

In this setup I guess I will go with Gordon but I get the feeling the Clippers will be looking for a trade.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Eric Gordon


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Clippers usually go for their deepest position with their first round pick. lol. So lets say Kevin Love


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Gordon


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

D.J. Augustine


----------



## NCR (Nov 28, 2007)

Eric Gordon


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Gordon.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Eric Gordon


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Eric Gordon wins and takes spot #7 although it has been voted that the pick will be traded. 

Thanks for participating and don't forget to visit the draft forum for more information on the process.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Zachary Feinstein.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

If they keep the pick, Gordon should be the guy without a doubt. But I don't see him lasting that long. If he does, the Clippers might end up with the steal of this year's draft. Although, Westbrook is very intriguing to me. He could also end up being a steal for whoever lands him.


----------

